# 4:6 Method with less water



## agulerer (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi,

I am new to coffee brewing adventure. I have 3 cup Chemex, Hario Mini Mill, kitchen scale.

I found 4:6 brewing method and I used it with 300 ml water, 15 gr coarsed grind coffee and distilled water. My cup was very good.

Now I want to use it with 200 ml water. But I am not sure will I use the same coffee:water ratio, coarse grind with 200 ml water? Should I change anything?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you're looking to reduce brew size, or extract a given dose of coffee with less brew water, then you'll likely need to grind finer.


----------



## agulerer (Jun 29, 2019)

For reducing brew size with original coffee:water ratio, why should I grind finer?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

As the brew gets smaller you need to slow the flow rate to achieve a similar extraction level (assuming pour regime is in the same proportions & timings). Otherwise the bed won't offer enough resistance & the water will pass through too quickly & extract too little.


----------



## agulerer (Jun 29, 2019)

Understood. I am brewing with coarse grind for 300 ml.

For 200 ml, should I go with medium-coarse or medium?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't really understand those vague terms.

Just stick to the same brew ratio, pour timings & proportions and 200g of water, grind finer until the flavour compares to what you are getting now. When it does, that is the right grind setting.


----------



## agulerer (Jun 29, 2019)

I tried with medium-coarse grind while all others were the same and found that flavors were little sharper than 300 ml and coarse grind. At 300 ml and coarse grind, flavors were rounder. I found that when I go finer, flavors getting sharper.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Blimey that was quick, I only post a minute ago 

Sharpness is usually under-extraction, grind finer & tell us what happens brew by brew (grind setting, pour weights & times, total brew time, flavour perception, how it compares to the notes/previous brew size) you're not giving us much to go on at the moment.


----------

